# hi....i'm a beginner



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

hi i'm sharri a new sailor in sailboating. all your help is needed. putted around the columbia river in portland oregon, but no sail up yet.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey wass - welcome to SN! This is the right place to learn.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

no wonder u have a sailboat after all the trouble u had n your movie. got the sailboat n the mountains of Oregon from the gentleman that owns the boats that were part of the Pirates Caribbean movie.


----------



## ginhound (Jul 12, 2009)

Looks like we find ourselves in the same situation!

I've got the crazy idea to learn how to sail as well. I'm going to take a look at a 24'er this weekend.

What kind of resources in town are you using to help learn? I'm going to be traveling off and on for the next six months, so the organized classes aren't an option for me.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

hey gin, welcome to SN. 

If you guys are starting completely from scratch and can't sign up for classes - find a captained charter (one that teaches as well) to take you out for a few hours and show you how. With 2, 2-hour lessons I was comfortable enough to take boats out on my own in our lake (i.e. - very sheltered waters). I wouldn't have done the same in open water.

We're now going to be taking the ASA combo courses in the next few months in preparation for coastal cruising. Because once you start - you'll realize it's the most amazing thing ever!

That's what we did and it was a great way to learn the basics very quickly. Reading won't do it. Doing it will.


----------



## ginhound (Jul 12, 2009)

smackdaddy said:


> find a captained charter (one that teaches as well) to take you out for a few hours and show you how.


Well, to that end, would you, Wass, or anyone else in town be interested in going in on some private lessons?

sailscovare.com/learn.html offers lessons for $59 an hour on your own boat, or $99 on his.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Can't help you there. I'm in Texas. But it'll be worth what you pay for it if the skipper is good. Have fun.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

ginhound said:


> Well, to that end, would you, Wass, or anyone else in town be interested in going in on some private lessons?
> 
> sailscovare.com/learn.html offers lessons for $59 an hour on your own boat, or $99 on his.


that is very nice but we just bought the boat and need to find a trailer for it and a cover for it, money does add up. but i'll tell my husband. thank you


----------

